# Chagrin?



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

I am headin down to the Chagrin tomorow to catch a few before 4... If you see a guy with an orange drake chest/backpack and a ten point hat say hello...


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Better stay off that private land... LOL


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Good luck! Let us know how you do.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

thephildo0916 said:


> Better stay off that private land... LOL


you too.....


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

thephildo0916 said:


> Better stay off that private land... LOL


Okay phildo I don't need the wise cracks on me being on private property! For starters that day you and Nfork outfitters saw me at the Chagrin I was not aware of that area being private. theres no signs around the area where I go into any ways so sue me!! and second of all who are you to call me out you don't know me and I really dont cair for any of your posts any way so dont try and talk smack at me allright!!! And my third and final point is remember the TOS post you might not have sworn or nothing but you had to try and be arogant about it.... Just my 2 cents SUE ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

brodg said:


> Good luck! Let us know how you do.


Thanks man good luck to ya too!!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dude it was sarcasm. I have nothing against you?


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Phildo is one of the few that actually posts reports and doesn't stir the pot...relax dude.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

....and the Chagrin was great today....


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes it was


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Phineous said:


> ....and the Chagrin was great today....


Met up with Salmon King on the Chag this evening, fished for a hour and a half before sunset. Must've been in the wrong spot. zilch


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

salmon king said:


> Okay phildo I don't need the wise cracks on me being on private property! For starters that day you and Nfork outfitters saw me at the Chagrin I was not aware of that area being private. theres no signs around the area where I go into any ways so sue me!! and second of all who are you to call me out you don't know me and I really dont cair for any of your posts any way so dont try and talk smack at me allright!!! And my third and final point is remember the TOS post you might not have sworn or nothing but you had to try and be arogant about it.... Just my 2 cents SUE ME!!!!!!!!!!


No signs???? Hmmm........


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

nforkoutfitters said:


> No signs???? Hmmm........


Yeah no signs that I could see!!! I don't lie!!!... Okay lets get this post back on track any one try it out this morning?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

No signs=no trespassing in my opinion. I say go get a nail and a sign and nail it up if u wanna cry about a piece of river thats not even yours to begin with in the 1st place. lol.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Fishaholic69 said:


> No signs=no trespassing in my opinion. I say go get a nail and a sign and nail it up if u wanna cry about a piece of river thats not even yours to begin with in the 1st place. lol.


I don't mean to correct you Matt {I think thats your name?} but I think you meant No signs = Trespassing allowed. But whatever I know what you mean... by the way I like the way you think spot on dude!!!


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

salmon king said:


> I don't mean to correct you Matt {I think thats your name?} but I think you meant No signs = Trespassing allowed. But whatever I know what you mean... by the way I like the way you think spot on dude!!!



I bet you guys dont have no tresspassing signs at your houses! How about I come over and take your fishing tackle out of your garage and use it anytime I want. Oh and uh, Matt, No crying here, Crying is more what you were doing a few weeks ago when you couldn't catch fish


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Back on topic.....from Sunday.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

nforkoutfitters said:


> I bet you guys dont have no tresspassing signs at your houses! How about I come over and take your fishing tackle out of your garage and use it anytime I want. Oh and uh, Matt, No crying here, Crying is more what you were doing a few weeks ago when you couldn't catch fish


It seems like some people are just on this site to stir the pot!!! I mean I wasnt gonna say any thing about the no sings hu comment you made earlier but now I will... I saw your website yeah you may be able to fish BUT why in the snikerdooodles do you have to always try to be the Foremost authority on steelhead fishing.. I wouldnt pay a penny or reccomend you to any newbies coming from out of town You just seem a little cocky!!! JUST MY 2 CENTS DUSTIN OUTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

salmon king said:


> It seems like some people are just on this site to stir the pot!!! I mean I wasnt gonna say any thing about the no sings hu comment you made earlier but now I will... I saw your website yeah you may be able to fish BUT why in the snikerdooodles do you have to always try to be the Foremost authority on steelhead fishing.. I wouldnt pay a penny or reccomend you to any newbies coming from out of town You just seem a little cocky!!! JUST MY 2 CENTS DUSTIN OUTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!













For the record. I have learned A LOT from Josh.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

thephildo0916 said:


> For the record. I have learned A LOT from Josh.


you mad that was funny stuff lol


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

salmon king said:


> I don't mean to correct you Matt {I think thats your name?} but I think you meant No signs = Trespassing allowed. But whatever I know what you mean... by the way I like the way you think spot on dude!!!


Not true. Just because there are no signs doesnt mean trespassing is allowed. Private property is private, signs or no signs. Read your fishing regulations.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

hil, did you just B slap him with a huge fish?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Phil is a good dude im confused by the hating aimed at him.....jealous?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I just try to ease the tension with humorous pictures.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


> I just try to ease the tension with humorous pictures.


Kudos on the effort!


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

I was laughing about Phil posting that picture, it was perfect timing


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't know why you guys dare taunt Josh.
He is a fishing god.
He's fished Ohio for _Fifteen Years!_
From his website -


> There is nothing swimming in Ohio that I don't have a location and a recipe for catching.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

I am indeed a fishing god! Complete with fresh fish and no pink bands!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

creekcrawler said:


> I don't know why you guys dare taunt Josh.
> He is a fishing god.
> He's fished Ohio for _Fifteen Years!_
> From his website -


One thing comes to mind....


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

LOL!

Only in the steelhead forums .. ... .

Nice fish Josh.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

creekcrawler said:


> LOL!
> 
> Only in the steelhead forums .. ... .
> 
> Nice fish Josh.


OMG you are sooo right jeeez lmao


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Some pretty good arguments in the tackle forum and the bass forum too lmao....the weather is really getting at peoples nerves


creekcrawler said:


> LOL!
> 
> Only in the steelhead forums .. ... .
> 
> Nice fish Josh.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Fishermon said:


> Not true. Just because there are no signs doesnt mean trespassing is allowed. Private property is private, signs or no signs. Read your fishing regulations.


Okay for starters I know that I wasn't implying that you are allowed to fish anywhere there isn't a sign.. Just sticking up for myself but I am obviously no match for the super freinds ... I dont really cair about arguing and that other crap but when you start bashing me and my thread I have to stand up for myself... Peace .....


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

say good night guys.................. This one has ran its course.... And I know the spot that is being talked about. For the record:::::On the east side of the river, from the bridge all the way up to the bend going upstream is all posted every 50-75 feet! The land goes all the way to the highway onto the westside of the bank up into the fenceline. After the big bend upstream from the island just above the 500' of frog water, is also private, how do I know, I have permit to fish it. The land from the steel bridge all the way up to the next bridge PAST THE SECOND ISLAND is all PRIVATE!!!! BOTH SIDES, AND UNDER WATER!!!!!


----------

